# Hoyt Xtec draw length change?



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

I may be getting my mitts on an 04 XTEC that's a 28-30", and my draw is 27". Is there a module or something I can change to get my draw length right? I searched their site but no luck there. Any guesstimate on price of the job?

Also, would you rate an xtec as a good choice for an all-around hunting/3D/spots bow?

Many thanks,
John


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

its a great all around bow, have fun w/ it. But, bad news, to get a 27" draw you'll need different cams and cables...........sorry :embarasse


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

thndrr is right, you will have to change the cams. You will also need new strings and cables.

Darrel


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

It may also require a limb change in order to maintain the proper poundage. The number 5 modules that come on the 27 to 29.5 " cam & 1/2 do not compress the limbs as much as the number 6 on the 28 to 30.5" module. My guess is that it would decrease the max poundage by 5 to 6 Lbs. This is based on info from Hoyt for one of my customers.


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Wow, that's not a whole lot of good news is it? I don't suppose there's a way to cheat a 1/2 inch of draw length to make that 28 a 27 1/2 is there? I have a 69" wingspan, which tells me 27.6 d/l is ideal.


----------



## gabe branscum (Dec 6, 2002)

*I did exactly that*

I did the same thing you are wanting to do and came out with 65 lbs on my 70 lb xtec 04.I thought it was because of a wrong string size or something do i really need new limbs to get my xtec back to 70 lbs and will hoyt exchange them.I would really like to have my goldtips come out of my bow like they used to,i get bad right tears.Maybe someone can help both of us out


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Interesting Gabe. I'm actually looking to shoot this at the lower end of the bow's weight spectrum, an old shoulder injury has been doing a bit of complaining lately. So losing a few pounds won't bother me as much as it does you. How did you get the draw reduced, string twists? If so, how much twisting can I do? Anyone?


----------



## gabe branscum (Dec 6, 2002)

*draw length*

I had to change out the cams but had no idea that the limbs would need to be changed also,the bow does shoot good though with 3-39 acc's which i had to buy.The gold tip 55/75 i think are more spined for about 70 lbs because my xtec and my mq1 which is set at 65 lbs both get right tears with a 28" arrow and 100 gr tips.I'm sure you will get the same results as me if you change out your cams and might even be able to get to 50 lbs if you need it.Hope this helps if you need to know the cam size and string size let me know


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

you could try twisting your bowstring up to shorten the draw. You could even get ....say a 1/2" shorter bowstring. This will lower ## also.


----------



## archer55 (May 30, 2005)

My suggestion would be to shoot the Hoyt at the lowest draw setting and see if it fits you. Hoyt still uses the old AMO style of measuring draw length, which will come up just a little shorter than other makes of bows. If it's really close, you could then put a couple of twists in the string to fine tune it. The 28" draw should be around 27 1/4" compared to other makes. Others may have differing info, but this is my experience and would recommend that you try it at the 28" setting.


----------



## gabe branscum (Dec 6, 2002)

*what size limbs*

Does anyone know what size limbs i will need? i went from the 28-30.5 cam and a half cams to the next lower size.so that i can get my poundage back


----------

